# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  تابلت Tcl 9020a

## ابوحمدي

ارجو المساعده سفتور لتابلت Tcl9020A

----------


## salihmob

ما هي مشكله التاب في الاساس

----------

